# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  FileHippo Update Checker: утилита для проверки обновлений ПО

## Matias

Как известно, любой добросовестный разработчик ПО своевременно выпускает  обновления этого ПО. Если софта немного, вполне можно воспользоваться  встроенной в программу функцией автоматического обновления. Но при  множестве установленных программ такой способ не слишком удобен.  Бесплатная утилита Update Checker разработанная известным каталогом бесплатного ПО FileHippo ,  предназначена как раз для проверки обновлений различного софта. После  запуска она сканирует компьютер, составляет список установленных  программ (вместе с версиями) и отправляет эти данные на сайт FileHippo.  Если обнаруживается, что для какой-то программы доступна более новая  версия, UpdateChecker выводит название программы, номер установленной и  новой версии, а также ссылку на страницу загрузки обновления. Правда,  утилита не может автоматически установить обновления, это надо делать  вручную. Лично я запускаю модуль обновления соответствующей программы  сразу же после того, как FHUC определит наличие обновления. Утилита  бесплатна для любого использования.
*Поддерживаемые ОС*: Windows All
*Примечание 1*: для работы FHUC требуется NET Framework 2.0
*Примечание 2*: имеется как обычная версия утилиты (с инсталлятором), так и портативная (не требующая установки). Лично я предпочитаю пользоваться второй.
.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

Update Checker обновился до версии 1.040. В последней версии добавлена поддержка Windows 8.

----------


## Artem Zaglada

_Пользуюсь, хорошая вещь. А главное, иногда предыдущая версия устраивает больше (из-за поддержки языка напр.) - можно вовремя контролировать процесс. Можно также откл. у всех приложений авт. обновление., но как показывает практика, за всем не уследить! Рекомендую!_

----------

